# Express Deals ? for Winter 2015



## sldispatcher (Oct 26, 2014)

I've noticed that Express Deals have dried up on ViaRail for 3 weeks now. Is this typical for this time of year as we approach the holiday season?

Looking for late January or early February travel on the Canadian.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 26, 2014)

You are right there have been no express deals for more than a month or two which is rare in my opinion. I will keep and eye for you up here and let you know....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2014)

Now that Canadian Thanksgiving is over and Winter is on the way to the Great White North VIA should start offering Express and 50% off Fares soon! ( excluding the Christmas/New Year Holiday period) They usually happen clear to May.


----------



## Amfleeter (Oct 26, 2014)

This or next week would probably be a good time to check by my guess - I'm looking to book my own trip. It's just a matter of weeks now - VIA probably wants to get a good idea of how booked the trains will be this season before allocating the deals.


----------



## sldispatcher (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.

The next question is cabin for 2 selection. I would like to put my parents in one room each (cabin for 2) so that then the divider is dropped and they have a "suite".

If rooms show up on Express Deals...do I book online and then call VIA to see if that is arranged? (First time booking VIA).

I will be booking up to 6 cabins (if they are available) for a trip.

Another question (sorry for asking so many)...many times, I do not see a "only 3 left at this price" notice. I'm assuming that means that there is ample inventory when that is not posted? Or do you think it is a sales gimmick?


----------



## chakk (Oct 27, 2014)

You can probably book 6 cabins, but perhaps not all in the same car. The Canadian is definitely worth the trip in winter when the lower fares are offered. Just allow plenty of time at the end of the trip before you pl.an to go elsewhere. I had allotted 9 hours from my scheduled arrival in Toronto and it still wasn't enough. Fortunately, I was able to get rebooked at the airport onto the last flight of the evening to my home state. Still had to overnight at an airport hotel, but at least I was out of the cold, cold Ontario climate.


----------



## montezume (Oct 30, 2014)

50% off sale is back


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 30, 2014)

montezume said:


> 50% off sale is back


From the email:

FALL LOOKS DECIDEDLY THRIFTY

50% OFF* ACROSS CANADA

Take advantage of 50% off on fares across Canada when you travel by February 28, 2015.*

Book between October 30 and November 2, 2014 (inclusive)

Travel between November 6, 2014 and February 28, 2015 (inclusive)

7-day advance purchase necessary.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/fares-and-packages/special-offers/50-percent-sale/


----------



## Brian Battuello (Dec 23, 2014)

Another Via Rail fan waiting for the Express Deals to return. I did the Canadian Toronto-Vancouver run in a sleeper three years ago and it was fantastic. Now I want my kids to experience it before it goes away. Really hoping for some February deals!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 23, 2014)

Brian Battuello said:


> Another Via Rail fan waiting for the Express Deals to return. I did the Canadian Toronto-Vancouver run in a sleeper three years ago and it was fantastic. Now I want my kids to experience it before it goes away. Really hoping for some February deals!


Deals are now posted on "Discount Tuesdays" only now until 11:59pm (eastern) so you have to check back often.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/fares-and-packages/special-offers/discount-tuesdays

Just checked (Dec 23) and there is a Cabin for 2 available between Toronto and Vancouver for $1070.00 but remember on VIA this is the per person cost (double occupancy)


----------



## Brian Battuello (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'm checking at least weekly. With four of us in two cabins, I'm really hoping that they will come up with something around C$750. I'm not expecting to get the C$550 I found three years ago, but still hoping for something less than C$1K per person.

Now that was when the recession/depression was still on, so maybe it is unrealistic to hope it drops again. C$4K for a four day family trip is pretty high, we can get a pretty nice cruise for that. Of course the cruise doesn't come with Vista Domes...


----------

